
Meet the GOP Senate Candidate Taking on Google - tedwasright
https://www.axios.com/meet-the-gop-senate-candidate-taking-on-google-2511707319.html
======
cgore
The massive privacy violations Google and Facebook have done all in the name
of advertising really piss me off. What's sad is that they are both so
entrenched in everyday life, they're very difficult to work without for me. I
have their stuff mostly off of my phone at least.

